# Prospec ..... what's happening ?



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi guys,

Not sure if anyone can shed any light on what's happening with Prospec for me.

I've been waiting about 3 months for an order of bits from Azmil and I keep e-mailing him and he keeps saying he'll check, then nothing, week later the process repeats........

Now I've e-mailed him and it's bounced and the website redirects to Zele International !

I heard Shin was working at Zele now or something along those lines, so I assume it's got something to do with that, but it's a bit rough when they've taken my order, know I'm waiting and wanting it, and they've just basically cut me off.........

Can anyone help me get back in touch with them ??

Cheers guys and girls.

Fraser


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ive been trying to get in touch with Shin too, but i think im giving up on that heh. Ive had a few people in japan try to contact him thru his Zele office number but cant seem to get to him!! Dunno whats happening, but either way, all the best man!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm not really sure what has been going on. All my last attempts to contact Shin have also failed.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Oh bugger, not what I wanted to hear..................

It's pretty bad for Prospec to let down their customers like this........least you can do if you're not going to continue in business is to complete the orders you have first.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The website goes straight through to zele too.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Shin is normally a top guy so sure if he see's this thread he will sort you out mate, bit bad that he has not got back to you sooner tho


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I have been trying to contact Azmil for over a month now...no email and their fax doesnt work either... 

Yikes...decided to check Middlehurst for some parts...what a price difference!!! WOW!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I also tried to contact Shin a while ago . . . no reply!

Is he really working for Zele at the moment or he continues an every deay job some where else. . . . what about the Zele secretary ,he/she don't know how to get in touch?

Good luck anyway


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

The last time i talked to Shin was about...maybe last month... Im sure there is a perfectly good reason for him being absent. 

Just wait and see, If anyone on here has the guys mobile number give him a shout and see what he is doing...? thats how i got in touch but i lost all my data recently and with it his number =/


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah same here 

dam!!!!!!


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I got some bit from Prospec yesterday, it has taken a while to get to that point though.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Toby Broom said:


> I got some bit from Prospec yesterday, it has taken a while to get to that point though.


When was it shipped...out of curiosity.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

24/Apr/06, Royal Mail


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I sent Prospec and email yesterday, but it's bounced back ...  fingers crossed it's just a server error ...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.

Subject:	RE: R34 Parts
Sent:	4/27/2006 4:00 PM

The following recipient(s) could not be reached:

[email protected] on 4/27/2006 4:00 PM
The message could not be delivered because the recipient's destination email system is unknown or invalid. Please check the address and try again, or contact your system administrator to verify connectivity to the email system of the recipient.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Anything new here?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

No and I'm really pi$$ed off now 

I've heard nothing and can't get any contact with them at all..........really surprised Shin would leave his customers high and dry......


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Fraser,

Here is a post I made in March with contact details?

I don't know if you have seen them or not?

Regards,

Dave


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Ahh I'm confused.......what post ?

You mean your contact details in your signature ? 

I'm after a set of Rays and Volk stickers for my TE37's as we've had to respray them and need to replace the stickers. Also need valvecaps.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry Fraser 

Forgot to post the link 

Here it is:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=50754&highlight=prospec

Regards,

Dave


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Nope, both dead


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

canman said:


> Nope, both dead


What, the mumbers or the post?

Their advert in this month's Japanese Performance is 020 7436 9313 or Mobile 07957 152 666

Any help?

Dave.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

No, neither work (or are correct)   

so not good on the Rays Wheels front ..........


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Robbie, didn't Shin give you a Zele card when we were in Japan?


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Toby, have you seen my filing system .......   

I'll let Mr Fuggles chase him up, as his Japanese is far superior to mine


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

have Pro Spec ran off with loads of people's money?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I didn't get a card when we were in Zele so don't have a number


----------



## R34 Edd (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been trying to buy Shin's car for a while and had no response to emails even ones to Azmil and also wouldn't answer specific questions i asked which didn't inspire confidence.

If he doesn't answer someone who wants to give him £40k+ then other people have no chance  

I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation, but seems very bad business to leave customers in the dark...if we ignored our clients for more than a day we wouldn't be in business...


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Wake up and smell the coffee guys, Prospec is no more.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Does not surprise me I was double dealt by Shin a while back.

Keith


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow thats crazy if they have left without a word, to think i was gonna use them to import my car !!!! Glad i got in touch with Newera instead!!!!


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

I saw a similar thing in NZ when I lived there. The Japanese Import Market took off at the end of the 80's over there when the government chopped import duty. Quite a few 'top-end' dealers set themselves up and were selling cars at 1000% mark ups over auction price. As more and more people got on the bandwagon prices in NZ fell and prices in Japan rose due to demand from the former USSR and Ireland. A lot of these dealers were Japanese backed and as soon as margins fell they just packed up and left. We are now approaching the same point here in the UK, BCNR33's for £12K and GTSt's for £6k! I paid £6K for my 94 GTS25t back in 1998 (including shipping, tax, compliance and registration) when they were selling over here for £14K - quite a difference. The bubble is approaching bursting point and the top feeders are moving to different pastures.

I didn't think Shin was sharklike, and I am sad to hear he double dealt Keith. Eventually the washing will be on the line hung out for all to see.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Strange how he doesn't reply to my emails either........


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Im sure there is a good reason they cannot answer or have replied. Please give them the benefit of the doubt before they are rubbished all over the forum. 

Shin Keigo and Azmil are top guys IMO.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

If they have "done one" with peoples money, they should be reported and taken to court.

ProSpec had a good name so I`m sure there must be more behind this than meets the eye.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Prospec has a good name, but people who speculatate and bad mouth them with knowing the facts will destroy their name.

So untill you know whats happened please hold your thoughts. I thougth public flaming and creating bad vibes about a company/ or individual is not allowed on this forum in fear or the owner of this site being sued for libel?


----------



## tim saleh (Mar 19, 2002)

*re: Apologies*

to all who have been looking for me, i apologize. 

i have been swarmed with one personal matter after another, to which i do not want to elaborate on. 

we have been downsizing in which will inevitably lead to our exit from the market.

yes, the website is down and been re-directed to zele's instead. this is according to my instructions as i do not wish to entertain any more new enquiries.

however, my e-mail account has been down for some reason and this wasn't pre-meditated as i still wish to correspondent with my present customers, such as fraser and a few others, mainly from scandinavia. what you have to understand is i do not handle the IT stuff hence I'm hopeless at rectifying the error. 

i will honour all the current order albeit with delay as i'm crippled without my e-mail account. and, no, i'm not witholding anybody's money for their unfulfilled orders.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Sad to hear*

That ProSpec are leaving us, Azmil. Shin has been an invaluable source of advice & parts over the development of my GT-R. Please pass on my best wishes, and let him know that I will happily look after his R34 to keep it run in.


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

think they're going back to Japan to work on modifying the new skyline?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for the updte Azmil. However, that doesn't explain emails going back to December 2005 which have ben ignored by Shin and the only response I can get from you is "contact Shin". If I've ordered something in November 2005 I would at least expect a response worthy of the amount of money I was spending with Prospec/Zele


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sorry I should have been clearer before now, but I don't have money outstanding, just time in waiting for my order. Azmil has been in touch and explained, good enough for me................it's a shame they have to "downsize" and leave the market as they're a great company and I've always enjoyed the best of service in the past..........

Good luck guys

Fuggles, Sorry to hear about your issues.....


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

i know this is an old post but if anyone still needs to get hold of shin he can be reached at this email address [email protected]


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just clear me up . .what do you mean by down sized the buisness?!
As for Shin, I know that he might be very busy now in Japan and he also needs to struggle in that case on his own . . . . but at least as Shin was somebody who participated inside the GTR community in europe as an importer, he should contact us via the forum and tell us if there is still a possibility to do buisness trough his channel with Zele or what ever. 
Many people, even if they were not his customers, were happy to see Shin being active in the scene. Now that I am getting active too, he's gone like a ghost . . . .


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Just clear me up . .what do you mean by down sized the buisness?!


I would hazard a guess at "Gone t**s up"

What happened to the car? I think Abbey built it didnt they... hope they got paid.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I think it's more of a case as the market dried up, at least the market that was willing to pay 150%+ of the private market price.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

For those who couldn't get hold of prospec.

I put up a warning thread on this on all skyline sites over six months ago asking where are they and are they still going, But nobody replied with an answer.

I used their site for the nismo numbers and now can't find another site with that information on, Bugger why didn't I print it off.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

bazgtr try using www.archive.org it archives the internet and you can use it to look over old websites. Just put in the address you want and press the take me back button.

I never did get my order...............got sick of chasing them with no results........40+ e-mails and a few phone calls is a bit much in my eyes.....


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

bazgtr said:


> I used their site for the nismo numbers and now can't find another site with that information on, Bugger why didn't I print it off.


What nismo number do you need?

/P


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My God, thats Prospect and Option gone then !!! Sh*t !!


----------

